# Need help with this bottle!



## Bmish55 (Oct 20, 2020)

I need help identifying this bottle by the F.W. Fitch Co. I would like to know the year and found many bottles but none that looked like this. Is anyone familiar with this particular bottle? I am new to all this and recently got to bottle pick at a relatives old barn. I spent hours googling and reading about the histories of the companies on the bottles i found. It was so interesting. This is the only bottle i couldn't find.


----------



## embe (Oct 20, 2020)

Based on a quick search probably a hair tonic.  If there was a patent applied for there should be some more detailed records somewhere.


----------



## Bmish55 (Oct 20, 2020)

I would agree that it was for hair tonic after researching what the company did and it has a small hole in the opening. I was wondering if it was rare bc in my google searches if this company, i saw lots of bottles but none this shape. Was wondering if anyone else has come across this bottle and wondering how old it is?


embe said:


> Based on a quick search probably a hair tonic.  If there was a patent applied for there should be some more detailed records somewhere.


I


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2020)

Not that old with a screw cap/top which could be anywhere from the 1920's to made yesterday. The numbers next to the Owens Illinois Bottle Makers Mark on bottom may decifer to give exact year. As for rarity, I would guess common & with not much demand not much value.


----------



## Bmish55 (Oct 20, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> Not that old with a screw cap/top which could be anywhere from the 1920's to made yesterday. The numbers next to the Owens Illinois Bottle Makers Mark on bottom may decifer to give exact year. As for rarity, I would guess common & with not much demand not much value.


Thanks for the Owens Illinois tip. I was able to look up the code and get the year.  I still have not been able to find another picture posted anywhere that looks like this bottle.  I thought that was weird given the unusual shape.


----------



## hemihampton (Oct 20, 2020)

And what year did you figure it was?


P.S. Welcome to the site.


----------



## Bmish55 (Oct 21, 2020)

hemihampton said:


> And what year did you figure it was?
> 
> 
> P.S. Welcome to the site.



1938


----------

